# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...6/19/22



## jd56 (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's Day, finally!!
And it's Sunday too!
Hope all our Dads out there have a great day.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2022)

Picked up a small load yesterday.


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 19, 2022)

Western Flyer-reproduction


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 19, 2022)

Interesting week, but some cool stuff showed up.

Started off with a derecho that rolled through our area… 100mph winds…








Which did allow me a good excuse to buy the chainsaw I’ve been looking at…





But my new to me 1924 Schwinn built Hawthorne showed up so new project time! Also was given the sturdy homemade fold up table it’s sitting on.


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2022)

An Estate sell buy. 1945 Westfield Columbia.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 19, 2022)

I recieved my awesome shirt from @dogdart...





This cool cereal box bike plate...








Oil can from an Estate Sale...







A killer Thrift Store find...











& my paperboy hooks from @onecatahula , thanks Pete, I love them












I feel like I'm forgetting something...

Happy Father's Day to all of the CABE Dads out there...Yall are so important to your kids!


Happy Sunday, Yall! 😎


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 19, 2022)

This little guy came down from Maine with my friend who was heading back to Virginia. Circa '34 . Metal clad wood balloon tire rims .


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 19, 2022)

Found this Murray built Sears economy in the forest behind my neighbor’s house and under a pile of rocks!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 19, 2022)

It was a Schwinn week…A really nice American deluxe and a bunch of others


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 19, 2022)

I have been chasing this Huffman for years, it is finally coming my way.  A huge thanks to Keith, and Jesse for the assist.  Also to Jim @JAF/CO, Chris @oldfart36 , @fordsnake,  today I should be able to turn the 38 CWC a roller.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 19, 2022)

Saved this 71 Schwinn Super Sport from a trip to landfill. I found it just down the street while out for ride. I am not sure what i will do with it yet. It’s too big for me to ride! If anyone in my area wants it, let me know.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 19, 2022)

Couple of cheap garage sale items.NOS wald kickstand and suntour shift levers. Nice set of green schwinn grips and some coaster brake arms.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 19, 2022)

Rack arrived Wednesday .A little cleaning of all contacts and bulbs and works perfectly.
Delta sealed beam I’ve been looking at for a while . My curiosity finally won , I had to see if the visor is something added or original to the light. The reflector is definitely original to the visor but not sure if the visor is to the light . I’ve never seen one like it before and the visor seems to fit the bezel well , seems like it would be difficult to make and fit so cleanly without a bulge under the bezel.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 19, 2022)

I finally got my OSB board on the walls of my garage extension, slapped some white latex paint ( boy that stuff sucks up the paint/a booger to get coverage/1 coat will have to do!) and put my 4' Coke button ( note Canuck buttons are 3 colors/with the yellow) on the wall. It had the original bracket but with 16" studs, I had to mount 2x4's to attach for a solid mount. I don't want that thing crashing down on me or my Nash or Corvette. Pics will follow soon of some bikes hanging and some signs on the new walls.

I bought a decent/somewhat worn 12"-'63 split window toy Ichida Japan white Corvette off Ebay to match my mint in box red one I've had 25 years. I had a door handle in my parts stash, cleaned up the rust on base/rattle canned some black touch up, polished it up, Voila! They are battery op, bump and go. The pop up headlights lights pop up and flip down after stopping, the horn honks, then it starts up again bumping and going. No horn working on the white one anymore...but amazed other actions still work. A fun toy.

Another Caber prompted me with his cool post yesterday to take some shots of the Schwinn Panther ( had for years) and newly acquired ( last week) Black Phantom. Brothers from another Mother.

I got another finned toy wind up tin litho'd speed boat, made up another stand ( stand is a bit lame/almost bigger than the boat/but whatever) for the Sea Babe, cool fin.

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all you Dad's. *My kids/Grandson are bringing over Hamburgers to grill on the Barby for dinner. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 19, 2022)

How about a few cone tops
Schlitz
Rhinelander
Old Style
Any interest


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2022)

The quartz hill road sign is porcelain dated 67.kool one because its my cross street to the home ive owned for 12 years.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 19, 2022)

Feeling fortunate I had both my sons up from Somerville MA for the weekend and also got to see my dad and his wife. I really hit the jackpot with these two. Always enough time for a little wrenching... Rear shocks in this case. It's good to see them teaming up and working together. We also squeezed in an antique mall trip and stopped on the way back at a really cool custom car shop and looked at all the interesting things laying around outside. I particularly liked the Hudson Super Wasp. It's a beautiful day here there's about to be a parade in town. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 19, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I finally got my OSB board on the walls of my garage extension, slapped some white latex paint ( boy that stuff sucks up the paint/a booger to get coverage/1 coat will have to do!) and put my 4' Coke button ( note Canuck buttons are 3 colors/with the yellow) on the wall. It had the original bracket but with 16" studs, I had to mount 2x4's to attach for a solid mount. I don't want that thing crashing down on me or my Nash or Corvette. Pics will follow soon of some bikes hanging and some signs on the new walls.
> 
> I bought a decent/somewhat worn 12"-'63 split window toy Ichida Japan white Corvette off Ebay to match my mint in box red one I've had 25 years. I had a door handle in my parts stash, cleaned up the rust on base/rattle canned some black touch up, polished it up, Voila! They are battery op, bump and go. The pop up headlights lights pop up and flip down after stopping, the horn honks, then it starts up again bumping and going. No horn working on the white one anymore...but amazed other actions still work. A fun toy.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah!! By the way nashman!Nachman!! Happy fathers day!! Remember?? I'm your long lost son!?!?? You know..the one who you'll leave all the awesome things you posy every Sunday too in your will??!!?? 😃 😀 🤣


----------



## Nashman (Jun 19, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Feeling fortunate I had both my sons up from Somerville MA for the weekend and also got to see my dad and his wife. I really hit the jackpot with these two. Always enough time for a little wrenching... Rear shocks in this case. It's good to see them teaming up and working together. We also squeezed in an antique mall trip and stopped on the way back at a really cool custom car shop and looked at all the interesting things laying around outside. I particularly liked the Hudson Super Wasp. It's a beautiful day here there's about to be a parade in town. Happy Father's Day!
> 
> View attachment 1648700
> 
> ...






Krakatoa said:


> Posted for a friend up in the North Pole.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 19, 2022)

Here’s where that motorbike tank went that all the hubub was all about! Have to say, pretty perfect match!






I think blue aero cycle rack would look killer….


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 19, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Here’s where that motorbike tank went that all the hubub was all about! Have to say, pretty perfect match!View attachment 1648744
> View attachment 1648745
> 
> I think blue aero cycle rack would look killer….



Not mine, posted for a friend….lol


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 19, 2022)

Added a unique buffer for cleaning up parts. Shaft oilers on the front and back.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 19, 2022)

This very unique Monitor? Klaxon.

Aluminum face, oiler cap, different plunger and slightly smaller than the usual klaxon.


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 19, 2022)

1945? BFGoodrich balloon bike and 1937 Schwinn Model C


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 19, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> 1945? BFGoodrich balloon bike and 1937 Schwinn Model C...yes the fender is backwards on 1st bike , haven't corrected that yet!
> 
> View attachment 1648792
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## The classic roll (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father’s Day to all the dads! Today’s find every time the find’s seem to get closer to home. Barn sale the guy does estate clean outs and sells out of his barn. Beautiful Victor neon clock all works. Also a Texaco airplane bank including box paperwork and packaging.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Another set of Schwinn grips and another model W hub added to my stash this week


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2022)

i just got this. Around a 1958 Stucchi road bike from Italy. The original drive was from Universal, some parts have been changed. It will e on the back burner for awhile. HAPPY FATHERS DAY.


----------



## stoney (Jun 19, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I finally got my OSB board on the walls of my garage extension, slapped some white latex paint ( boy that stuff sucks up the paint/a booger to get coverage/1 coat will have to do!) and put my 4' Coke button ( note Canuck buttons are 3 colors/with the yellow) on the wall. It had the original bracket but with 16" studs, I had to mount 2x4's to attach for a solid mount. I don't want that thing crashing down on me or my Nash or Corvette. Pics will follow soon of some bikes hanging and some signs on the new walls.
> 
> I bought a decent/somewhat worn 12"-'63 split window toy Ichida Japan white Corvette off Ebay to match my mint in box red one I've had 25 years. I had a door handle in my parts stash, cleaned up the rust on base/rattle canned some black touch up, polished it up, Voila! They are battery op, bump and go. The pop up headlights lights pop up and flip down after stopping, the horn honks, then it starts up again bumping and going. No horn working on the white one anymore...but amazed other actions still work. A fun toy.
> 
> ...



Bob, I always like looking at pictures of your collection. I love the yellow on the Coke sign, the yellow brightens it up.


----------



## stoney (Jun 19, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Here’s where that motorbike tank went that all the hubub was all about! Have to say, pretty perfect match!View attachment 1648744
> View attachment 1648745
> 
> I think blue aero cycle rack would look killer….



That tank looks perfect on that bike. Very nice


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 19, 2022)

Any ideas to what this is off of?


----------



## Hastings (Jun 19, 2022)

Traded for this Giant hardware store sign. (18’x2.5’). From an early Hardware store in Albion NY. Maybe they sold bikes.. heavy painted steel with embossed border. Pretty cool sign definitely priced right. Picked up a nice antique wavy glass case for the store. Also scored a victor crate side and a very very rare pre prohibition rochester tray. Had a great Father’s Day weekend!


----------



## nick tures (Jun 19, 2022)

bought some nos grips off ebay and the guy had a nice little Suprise a handful of stickers for free ! when i opened the box,   a racer for parts frames been welded, and saw the buick while out for a ride !


----------



## Nashman (Jun 19, 2022)

stoney said:


> Bob, I always like looking at pictures of your collection. I love the yellow on the Coke sign, the yellow brightens it up.



Thanks!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 19, 2022)

Couple of Paramounts with the parts to complete them and some Krate and Stingray parts


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 19, 2022)

My old man decided to scratch his Porsche itch this week with a 2011 911 SC, so I was gifted his previous substitute. Here is my new go-kart, a 2006 Pontiac Solstice. It is a 5 speed stick shift that goes where you point it, and easy to get the back end sliding with just a little power.....Super Fun Ride!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 19, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Any ideas to what this is off of?
> 
> View attachment 1648922



Mead Premier Chicago.








						Chain Ring ID | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Can anyone tell me what this is off of?




					thecabe.com


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> My old man decided to scratch his Porsche itch this week with a 2011 911 SC, so I was gifted his previous substitute. Here is my new go-kart, a 2006 Pontiac Solstice. It is a 5 speed stick shift that goes where you point it, and easy to get the back end sliding with just a little power.....Super Fun Ride!
> View attachment 1649048
> 
> View attachment 1649049
> ...



I've seen a couple of these and the Saturn sky with ls1 swaps.corvette eaters.


----------



## biker (Jun 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have been chasing this Huffman for years, it is finally coming my way.  A huge thanks to Keith, and Jesse for the assist.  Also to Jim @JAF/CO, Chris @oldfart36 , @fordsnake,  today I should be able to turn the 38 CWC a roller.
> 
> View attachment 1648600
> 
> ...



Is that Walter's Huffman?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 20, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Any ideas to what this is off of?
> 
> View attachment 1648922



I think I’ve seen this ring in old Mead advertisements.  *Edit. Found this one on thecabe. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/premier-cycle-works-chicago.75838/


----------



## Iverider (Jun 20, 2022)

Found this one owner freebie 40 miles away. One of those first come first served deals and I was certain it would be gone before I got there but I left work 20 minutes early and hightailed it home to grab the trailer and on to the pickup spot.

It’s a B&N Viper fiberglass buggy body. Even has the windshield, dash and dash support.

Should be a fun build. I have 2 beetle chassis already and a heap of parts. My wife hates the color “of all the greens it had to be that.” Lol. She was tickled that I got it for the cost of driving there and back though. “Now we can have his and hers.”

I also picked up a ton (more or less) of limestone “scrap” at the local cutter for a penny a pound for landscaping projects around the house.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 20, 2022)

biker said:


> Is that Walter's Huffman?



Yes sir, and JD Brewster's before Walter.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 20, 2022)

Iverider said:


> I think I’ve seen this ring in old Mead advertisements.  *Edit. Found this one on thecabe. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/premier-cycle-works-chicago.75838/



Thank you! Probably going to make its way on my 1924 Schwinn project.


----------



## Rigs (Jun 22, 2022)

Couple deco style radios. Keeping the faces/escutcheons for garage decor. Rambler and Mercury


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Rigs said:


> Couple deco style radios. Keeping the faces/escutcheons for garage decor. Rambler and Mercury
> 
> View attachment 1650237
> 
> ...



Is it still Sunday in Florida?


----------



## Rigs (Jun 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is it still Sunday in Florida?



Headed to beach in about an hour.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 23, 2022)

Rigs said:


> Headed to beach in about an hour.



Have a great day at the beach! Cool radio faces, too...BTW


----------



## Rigs (Jun 23, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Have a great day at the beach! Cool radio faces, too...BTW



Thought it said sunny. It’s Thursday


----------



## Rigs (Jun 23, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Have a great day at the beach! Cool radio faces, too...BTW



Today is Thursday but they all feel like Sunday


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Rigs said:


> Today is Thursday but they all feel like Sunday



Good point.


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Jun 23, 2022)

Stumbled across this AMF Roadmaster Skyrider Deluxe and picked it up. I don't know anything about them. Any insight, age, etc., would be appreciated.  Hoping there's some life left in the original paint.  Appears to be all original and complete (?) with the exception of the missing light lens. Not sure what that should look like, any help or a photo would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Is there a reason people can’t either start a separate thread or wait until Sunday?


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is there a reason people can’t either start a separate thread or wait until Sunday?



Should report them to the mods!


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Jun 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is there a reason people can’t either start a separate thread or wait until Sunday?



Misunderstanding.  I'm an infrequent user and rarely post.  I made an incorrect assumption this thread was a culmination of a week's postings beginning the previous Sunday, and then starting new again each subsequent Sunday.  Probably in part because I receive an email link to this thread every Saturday, for the previous week.  Guess I need to pay more attention to protocol.  Now I know.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2022)

SchwinnNovice said:


> Misunderstanding.  I'm an infrequent user and rarely post.  I made an incorrect assumption this thread was a culmination of a week's postings beginning the previous Sunday, and then starting new again each subsequent Sunday.  Probably in part because I receive an email link to this thread every Saturday, for the previous week.  Guess I need to pay more attention to protocol.  Now I know.



No big deal! Don’t worry about people that sweat the small stuff! Post in general bike’s and someone will help you out!


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Jun 23, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> No big deal! Don’t worry about people that sweat the small stuff! Post in general bike’s and someone will help you out!



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is it still Sunday in Florida?



Daylight savings I think? You turn you clock ahead a day.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 23, 2022)

Rigs said:


> Today is Thursday but they all feel like Sunday



Having specific names for days of the week is overrated. Any day you wake up above ground is a good day, eh?


----------



## Rigs (Jun 23, 2022)

SchwinnNovice said:


> Misunderstanding.  I'm an infrequent user and rarely post.  I made an incorrect assumption this thread was a culmination of a week's postings beginning the previous Sunday, and then starting new again each subsequent Sunday.  Probably in part because I receive an email link to this thread every Saturday, for the previous week.  Guess I need to pay more attention to protocol.  Now I know.



I agree with you on the not knowing it was a Sunday only post. I’ll just read them from now on as not to ruin anyones busy week. Now I also know. ✌️


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2022)

Rigs said:


> I agree with you on the not knowing it was a Sunday only post. I’ll just read them from now on as not to ruin anyones busy week. Now I also know. ✌️



Some people like to play cabe police! That thread is to show off what you found that last week! The cabe is about fun, not beating people down for not knowing! Don’t let couple bad apples ruin it for you! Cheer’s


----------



## Nashman (Jun 23, 2022)

Rigs said:


> I agree with you on the not knowing it was a Sunday only post. I’ll just read them from now on as not to ruin anyones busy week. Now I also know. ✌️



I (we) hope to hear more from you guys. Sunday show and tell ( one of my favourites) is only the tip of the iceberg. There are literally dozens of venues/opportunities to post every day of the week, any time of the day, and almost anything that you want to share, contribute, stir up, joke, learn, educate, boast, bust someone's nuts ( all in fun), buy/sell, auction/bid, blab, gloat, or scream!

The site can take time to explore, but it's worth it. The main focus is bicycles, but if you look, it includes a WIDE range of areas. The "lounge" is a open topic area with less specific time rules, but general rules everywhere are to only be respectful and tasteful, so it's pretty easy. I doubt you ruined anyone's week. If posting on Sundays Show and Tell Thursday, Monday, whatever ....ruined someone's week, there are 51 more not ruined yet, and if that's all it takes, it's going to be a rough year for that Caber. Most of us are here to live, laugh, and learn. Glad you are part of the action!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2022)

@Nashman thats what I was trying to say exactly! Thanks for the words!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 23, 2022)

THEN WHY DO YOU DO THAT TO OTHER MEMBERS ON THIS SITE ?????????🤔  '' BEATING PEOPLE DOWN ''


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2022)

Seems like a title with the name of a day in it kinda explains it self!, It's still tank bike Thursday here in calee, can't wait for fenderless Friday!, all these different name days/threads kinda breaks up the week.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Should report them to the mods!



The mods already have enough to deal with.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Some people like to play cabe police! That thread is to show off what you found that last week! The cabe is about fun, not beating people down for not knowing! Don’t let couple bad apples ruin it for you! Cheer’s



Yes!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Should report them to the mods!



Oh I'm sure it's been done already...😫😭


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Friday CABE po-po! 👮‍♂️ Have a good day! 😆

Nice bike


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2022)

catfish said:


> The mods already have enough to deal with.



Sarcasm my friend!


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Sarcasm my friend!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 24, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Picked up a small load yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1648536
> 
> View attachment 1648537



Is that a 24 inch Iver Johnson?


----------

